# Diseased/fungal tank, but no fish yet!



## manbat75 (Aug 7, 2009)

Please can someone give me advise. I recently set up a new tank and although I have not yet introduced fish I seem to have a problem with fungal.

I have set up with live plants and when I introduced a piece of bog wood (bought from a aquarium shop) the tank now seems to have a fungal problem.

The wood is coated in what looks like cob webs (this was not present when I had the log soaking in the bath for a week) and when disturbed is actualy stringy in nature. I also seem to them clinging to the glass of the tank.

I have turned up the temp of the water in the hope that this will speed up the fungal dieing with no host to live from (i hope it will not kill the plants!)

I have also noticed a couple of snails (2 -4mm in size) which are eating my plants, these will be resolved with the introduction of loaches.

please could anyone advise on any action required or what the diease/fungal is.

Having now read further topics I now understand this might be sap. if this is the case is this harmful to the tank and introduction of fish and how long does it last?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just take the wood out and scrub the stuff off, remove any from the glass, this is a normal process with lots of woods. Sometimes it just takes a little more work. With the snails I would remove any that you see. Will make it easier in the long run. And you don't really want to buy loaches just to remove snails.


----------



## manbat75 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks you have set my mind at ease, 

I shall start my scrubbing and removal of snails today. Will this delay the intro of fish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Shouldn't as long as you don't mess with the filter. You can also do a water change but don't vac the substrate yet.


----------



## manbat75 (Aug 7, 2009)

once again thanks*#3


----------

